# Rugs



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

:scratch: 

Can anyone provide information on what type of rug is good to treat the floor in front of the speakers? Braided? Shag? Also, would you place something under it to add to the adsorption? I have southern pine planks (9" wide) for flooring and get a lot of reflection. Thanks for any ideas or suggestions.

Bob


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Wool is ideal. Clipped yarn is prefered to looped yarn. A clipped synthetic Berber is a good absorber and durable. Use a felt pad underneath rather than foam. Again, wool is ideal for the pad but synthetic is more practical. For acoustical absorption, thicker is better.

Best regards,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
ISF, THX, SMPTE, CEDIA


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you Alan.

Your response is most sincerely appreciated.


Bob

:T


----------

